# Greetings Everyone from Kansas City!



## kcdatadude (Aug 11, 2008)

Howdy all!

I have watched these forums for some time and finally decided to join in the fun, frivolity and education.  

I live about an hour South of Kansas City, work in the critical facilities and telecommunications field, have been a school board member for eight years, a ham radio operator for 18 years and have enjoyed smoking for two years. My favorite items are pulled pork (I like big butts and I can not lie...), brats and KC strips (OK - not traditional, but WOW!).  I just had the honor of doing all the meat for ~125 people at an after party for my nephew's eagle scout court of honor. Ribs, pulled pork and brisket were the fare of choice.

Equipment is rather vanilla with a Weber 22" grill, Brinkman upright H20 unit and one of the original large Oklahoma Joe / New Braunfels offsets. My first fuel choice was lump, but have since changed my mind with Kingsford's new hickory. This fuel combined with either 100% apple (granny smith specifically) or about a 70/30 mix with cherry seems to do a great job for me.  I'm not a big sauce fan, so rubs are my game and enjoy mixing and trying new things.  When we have had friends over to sample my testing and some ask, 'Where's the sauce?' my response is catsup ruins the taste of a good steak, and sauce ruins the work and flavor of smoking - but everyone is entitled to their own opinion.  

My introduction to smoking came in 1994 from a gentleman named Harold who was a KCBS member and a superintendent on a large data center construction project where I was working and I was hooked immediately.  I never got a chance to thank him for a wonderful introduction to the art but I still see him every once in a while as we drive past each other on the road.  If you happen to ses this Harold, many thanks!!

I look forward to meeting up with you all down the smoky trail! Perhaps one day our columns or clouds will cross!

Charlie


----------



## bwsmith_2000 (Aug 11, 2008)

KC Dude,
     Good post and welcome aboard! Sounds like you are already off and smoking. We're glad you came on board and we look forward to your posts and pictures.


----------



## sumosmoke (Aug 11, 2008)

Glad ya joined us here at SMF, Charlie. Enjoyed reading your background and it does sound as if you've got some smoke rings under your belt. Hope to see more of your future posts!


----------



## geek with fire (Aug 11, 2008)

Welcome, from 2 hours East!


----------



## cowgirl (Aug 11, 2008)

Welcome to the forum Charlie!


----------



## kcdatadude (Aug 11, 2008)

Thanks for the hearty welcome!  Will have to pull a pic of the goods in the barrel for you to see.  Due to time, I did not get any pics of the finished products, but will make time next go.  Will see if there are any left overs that make for a good pic...

In a binary world, there are only 10 kinds of people - those that smoke and those that want to! - Geek can relate...

KCDD


----------



## daboys (Aug 11, 2008)

Welcome to smf Charlie


----------



## davidmcg (Aug 11, 2008)

Welcome to the best smoking meat forum Charlie.  I used to live in KC myself until 4 years ago.  An hour south you say, down around La Cygne?


----------



## kcdatadude (Aug 11, 2008)

Just a little bit North and East of there - Drexel mail, but just out in the county North of Drexel and South of Cleveland / West Line. 

Have some friends that are out in McLouth, The Beach's.

KCDD


----------



## bb53chevpro (Aug 11, 2008)

Welcome to the forum. It is a great place full of people always willing to lend a tip, secret or 2. Enjoy the forum for all it has to offer.


----------



## richoso1 (Aug 11, 2008)

Welcome to the SMF. you're in for some good times, smokes, and Q's too!


----------



## desertlites (Aug 11, 2008)

welcome aboard-glad u found us.


----------



## dennisdocb (Aug 12, 2008)

Welcome to the world of smoke...Sounds like you've got some good experience to share..looking forward...BTW..01100111000110111... Have no idea what I just said, probably nothing..just know it's off & on..lol..glad to have you Charlie.


----------



## bmudd14474 (Aug 12, 2008)

Welcome to SMF.  I look forward to your future threads and comments.


----------



## waysideranch (Aug 12, 2008)

Welcome.  Just what town so. of KC??


----------



## kcdatadude (Aug 12, 2008)

DOCB - 52791 was your string....  Thanks for the welcome and kind words!

KCDD


----------



## okie joe (Aug 13, 2008)

Welcome Charlie, to the SMF speling dont kount,,,lol


----------



## agmeyer (Aug 13, 2008)

Happy Smoke Rings and Semper Fi from the Southern edge of Sedalia, MO.  Sounds like you are down around Rich Hill or Lamar?  Remember dove season is getting close, (humility for shotgunners?? and great for smoke snackers).   I love using a newly trained Shorthair pup on retreiving doves shot over a pond or edge of a silage cornfield.   Gives them the desire to please while I sit in the shade and sip iced tea or water.  Remeber the fastest bird in ArrowHead Stadium last November was "The Last JayHawk." 
Let's have a good year Big Twelve.  Smoked Dove, smoked anything, cool beverages and good radio.


----------



## tulsi (Aug 27, 2008)

This summer I am starting up my photography business. It has been a dream since college.  Then I will assist Tony for a while. 
--------------------
Roopa


Kansas Alcohol Addiction Treatment


----------

